# ser/estar de acuerdo



## fisherofsouls

Un habitante de Usenet acaba de criticarme para haber escribido "Soy de acuerdo" más que "Estoy de acuerdo".

¿Alguien podría explicarme la diferencia ?

Gracias

Nick


----------



## saemon

"Soy de acuerdo" is incorrect.


----------



## mariovargas

Please forgive me for correcting you: "un *usuario* de Usenet acaba de criticarme *por* haber *escrito* "soy de acuerdo" *en vez de* "estoy de acuerdo"".

That's right. "soy de acuerdo" is incorrect. The correct way is "Estoy de acuerdo".


----------



## diegodbs

fisherofsouls said:
			
		

> Un habitante de Usenet acaba de criticarme para haber escribido "Soy de acuerdo" más que "Estoy de acuerdo".
> 
> ¿Alguien podría explicarme la diferencia ?


No hay diferencia, es que "ser de acuerdo" no se puede decir. Hay que decir "estar de acuerdo".
En otras frases "ser" y "estar" pueden tener significados distintos, en este caso no. Es incorrecto decir "ser de acuerdo".


----------



## LucianoGoAl

Fishertofsouls: The problem seems to be that you are translating literaly from English to Spanish. In English you use only one verb (verb to be) which means both "ser" o "estar". Nevertheless, "ser" and "estar" are not exchangeable between them and they mean completely different things. If you want to use the verbs properly there is no more remedy than to lern them by hard. Sorry!


----------



## Soy Yo

Cuando dices "estoy de acuerdo" estás indicando tu "posición" [o sea tu "stance"] frente a un tema.  "Estar" se usa para indicar lugar, estado y posición.

Otros ejemplos de frases "fijas" con _estar de _son: estar de pie, estar de rodillas, estar de vacaciones, estar de viaje, ....  ¿Estáis de acuerdo?


----------



## Soy Yo

LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Fishertofsouls: The problem seems to be that you are translating literaly from English to Spanish. In English you use only one verb (verb to be) which means both "ser" o "estar". Nevertheless, "ser" and "estar" are not exchangeable between them and they mean completely different things. If you want to use the verbs properly there is no more remedy than to lern *them by hard*. Sorry!


 
Es aún mejor si los aprendes "*by heart*."


----------



## LucianoGoAl

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Es aún mejor si los aprendes "*by heart*."


 
 Tienes toda la razón!


----------



## mariovargas

"estar" implies mostly a state of being or location. "Estoy en mi casa" (I'm at home). "Estoy feliz" (I'm happy). "El mundo está fuera de control" (The world is out of control).

"ser" is the verb to be, basically who someone is, what something is, etc. "Esto es un fóro" (This is a forum). "La mariposa es un insecto muy bonito" (The butterfly is a very beautiful insect).


----------



## LucianoGoAl

Entre los mensajes del foro encontre lo siguiente, que me parecío muy piola.

"Very simply put, but not conclusive:
estar: health, location, temporary condition. Otherwise, ser. It's a good, simple start."


----------



## Outsider

La razón para usar "estar" en este caso es muy simple: puedo estar de acuerdo con alguién ahora, y luego no estar. No es permanente.


----------



## Doval

LucianoGoAl said:
			
		

> Fishertofsouls: The problem seems to be that you are translating literaly from English to Spanish. In English you use only one verb (verb to be) which means both "ser" o "estar". Nevertheless, "ser" and "estar" are not exchangeable between them and they mean completely different things. If you want to use the verbs properly there is no more remedy than to *lern them by hard*. Sorry!





			
				Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Es aún mejor si los aprendes "*by heart*."


And even better yet if you *learn them by heart*!


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Una norma muy simple que yo he notado es que "ser" sólo se sigue con preposiciones en frases fijas. La única que se me ocurre es "ser de" cuando se refiere a un lugar de origen(soy de Mexico, Es de Florida,etc.). No se puede usar ninguna preposicion despues de "ser" salvo en el ejemplo de encima y si hay preposición es necesario usar "estar". También cuando "to be" está seguido por un sustantivo siempre se traduce con "ser". Los adjetivos son los más difíciles pero por lo general se usa "estar" si la condición es temporal y "ser" si es una característica(characteristic???) permanente.


----------



## diegodbs

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Una norma muy simple que yo he notado es que "ser" sólo se sigue con preposiciones en frases fijas. La única que se me ocurre es "ser de" cuando se refiere a un lugar de origen(soy de Mexico, Es de Florida,etc.). No se puede usar ninguna preposicion despues de "ser" salvo en el ejemplo de encima y si hay preposición es necesario usar "estar". También cuando "to be" está seguido por un sustantivo siempre se traduce con "ser". Los adjetivos son los más difíciles pero por lo general se usa "estar" si la condición es temporal y "ser" si es una característica(characteristic???) permanente.


Hola Jhorer,
de nuevo otra excepción: soy *para *ti.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Hola Jhorer,
> de nuevo otra excepción: soy *para *ti.


 
Tienes razón. Ahora que lo dices me acuerdo de aún otra excepción(suena horrible esto???), la de usar "ser" para decir en donde habrá un acontecimiento. "La fiesta es en el centro comercial." Si me equivoco corrijanme..


----------



## LucianoGoAl

Otra: "tal acción es contra su voluntad"


----------



## lazarus1907

Outsider said:
			
		

> La razón para usar "estar" en este caso es muy simple: puedo estar de acuerdo con alguién ahora, y luego no estar. No es permanente.



Cuidado, Outsider, la regla de temporal/permanente falla con mucha frecuencia: "Estar muerto" (bien permanente). "Ser pequeño" (no es permanente si uno es joven)

"de acuerdo" = "conforme"

Se usa el verbo "estar" porque es una situación en la que uno se encuentra (un estado). Otra explicación podría ser que el verbo "estar" se usa con actitudes y disposiciones (estar listo, de acuerdo, en contra...), pero siempre se puede encontrar una construcción con ser/estar que desafía todo intento de simplificar su uso con una regla sencilla.

En cualquier caso, el uso de los verbos ser y estar tienen que ver más con la semántica que con el tipo de preposición con que se usa. Excepto con acontecimientos y expresiones temporales, el verbo "ser" es una mera cópula y por tanto carece de sentido. Los adverbios modifican el sentido verbal, pero no se puede modificar el sentido de un verbo que "*carece de sentido*"; por eso el verbo ser rehúsa en la grandísima mayoría de los casos ir acompañado de un adverbio (soy aquí, soy bien...). El verbo estar se usa más para estados pasajeros y cosas que son el resultado de alguna acción o suceso. Los sustantivos describen esencias, no estados pasajeros, por eso el verbo estar rechaza en general todo intento de usar sustantivos y otras palabras sustantivadas: "estar policía, estar el mejor..."

Los verbos ser y estar sólo deberían causar problemas en general con adjetivos y locuciones adjetivas.

(Ya me enrollé de nuevo)


----------



## Outsider

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Cuidado, Outsider, la regla de temporal/permanente falla con mucha frecuencia: "Estar muerto" (bien permanente). "Ser pequeño" (no es permanente si uno es joven)


Eso es verdad. Algunas personas prefieren hablar de estado y esencia. Pero me parece que todo depende de cómo se entiende los termos "permenente" y "temporario". Por ejemplo, ser pequeño puede no durar toda la vida, pero se extende por un período largo de tiempo. No es posible cambiar súbitamente de pequeño para grande. Sin embargo, sí que es posible cambiar súbitamente de vivo para muerto... o de concordancia para discordancia.


----------



## lazarus1907

y luego tienes estados civiles, que se pueden usar indistintamente con cualquiera de los dos verbos (ser/estar soltero), y otras curiosidades como ¡qué feliz soy/estoy!


----------



## Outsider

En cuanto al estado civil, coincido con lo que dice, pero creo que "estoy feliz" y "soy feliz" tienen significados un poco diferentes.


----------



## lazarus1907

Claro que los tienen, pero es tan sólo un matiz. ¿Cómo encajaría en las típicas versiones temporal/permanente, esencial/circunstancial? Feliz tampoco es una palabra como "listo", que significa "inteligente" y "preparado para hacer algo".
Hay un reducido número de palabras y expresiones que se resisten a toda clasificación simplista, como sugerí antes.


----------



## Outsider

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo encajaría en las típicas versiones temporal/permanente, esencial/circunstancial?


Así:
"Soy feliz."  permanente, esencial
"Estoy feliz."  temporal, circunstancial


----------



## Soy Yo

Estoy de acuerdo que la idea de un condición/estado temporal no sirve muy bien...por las razones elucidadas. De hecho, les digo a mis estudiantes que no piensen así (permanent vs. temporary). Con "estar" generalmente estás hablando de una condición que resulta de una fuerza "exterior" o "ajena" de la persona o cosa. Con "ser" es parte de la identidad o esencia.

Estoy casado ... este es mi estado por haberme casado la iglesia o el sacerdote o mi "mujer."

Soy casado. Me identifico con la categoría de personas que se identifican así. "Soy un marido." "Soy un esposo."

Estoy muerto: la muerte no me identifica... La muerte ha ejercido su fuerza en mi persona.

Citando a Outsider:

"Soy feliz."  permanente, esencial [Por mi propia naturaleza, soy feliz. La felicidad es parte de mi identidad, personalidad...así soy como persona.

"Estoy feliz."  temporal, circunstancial Algo ha ocurrido que ha elevado mi estado de ánimo: Gané la lotería lo cual me ha hecho muuuuuy feliz.


----------



## diegodbs

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo que la idea de un condición/estado temporal no sirve muy bien...por las razones elucidadas. De hecho, les digo a mis estudiantes que no piensen así (permanent vs. temporary). Con "estar" generalmente estás hablando de una condición que resulta de una fuerza "exterior" o "ajena" de la persona o cosa. Con "ser" es parte de la identidad o esencia.
> 
> Estoy casado ... este es mi estado por haberme casado la iglesia o el sacerdote o mi "mujer."
> 
> Soy casado. Me identifico con la categoría de personas que se identifican así. "Soy un marido." "Soy un esposo."
> 
> Estoy muerto: la muerte no me identifica... La muerte ha ejercido su fuerza en mi persona.


 
Recuerda también que en literatura antigua en castellano, podrías encontrarte lo siguiente:

- soy muerto/muerto soy (me han matado)


----------



## LucianoGoAl

Guau, esta discusión se ha tornado un tanto bizantina...


----------



## lazarus1907

> Estoy casado ... este es mi estado por haberme casado la iglesia o el sacerdote o mi "mujer."
> 
> Soy casado. Me identifico con la categoría de personas que se identifican así. "Soy un marido." "Soy un esposo."


Evidentemente la distinción y el uso en cada caso depende de la semántica, y hay casos en los que esa distinción es muy leve, como el ejemplo de arriba.



> "Soy feliz." permanente, esencial [Por mi propia naturaleza, soy feliz. La felicidad es parte de mi identidad, personalidad...así soy como persona.
> 
> "Estoy feliz." temporal, circunstancial Algo ha ocurrido que ha elevado mi estado de ánimo: Gané la lotería lo cual me ha hecho muuuuuy feliz.



Esto es verdad en general, pero trata de explicar a un extranjero por qué no se usa "estar" en estos ejemplos, de acuerdo con esas reglas:

"...y al final fueron felices y comieron perdices"
"fueron días felices"
"serás feliz el día de mañana"  (normalmente no se dice "serás muerto mañana")
"¿Eres feliz ahora?"
"yo era feliz, porque la tenía en mis brazos"

No estoy diciendo que las reglas estén mal: Yo las uso para explicar la diferencia, pero siempre te viene un extranjero listillo haciéndote preguntitas con truco


----------



## Outsider

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Esto es verdad en general, pero trata de explicar a un extranjero por qué no se usa "estar" en estos ejemplos, de acuerdo con esas reglas:


Bien, puedo intentar... 

"...y al final fueron felices y comieron perdices" Aquí, la idea es que fueron felices 'para siempre', ¿no? Entonces, es una felicidad 'permanente' al menos en la medida en que es posible a un mortal ser permanentemente feliz . 

"fueron días felices" Aquellos día en particular fueran enteramente felices. Es una característica esencial de los días. 

"serás feliz el día de mañana"  (normalmente no se dice "serás muerto mañana") Esta expresión, creo que no la conozco. ¿No se puede decir también "Estarás feliz el día de mañana"?

"¿Eres feliz ahora?" Creo que también existe "¿Estás feliz ahora?", con significado distinto...

"yo era feliz, porque la tenía en mis brazos" En aquel período del pasado, era enteramente feliz -- esencialmente feliz. 

¿Qué tal te parece? 
No digo que sean las explicaciones más didácticas, bien entendido...


----------



## lazarus1907

> "yo era feliz, porque la tenía en mis brazos" En aquel período del pasado, era enteramente feliz -- esencialmente feliz.



No está nada mal. Sólo hay un problema: "Feliz" está complementando el significado del sustantivo (yo), no de un complemento circunstancial omitido (en aquel periodo). "Yo" no soy ni esencialmente ni permanentemente feliz".
Uno de los problemas con "feliz" es que a veces se usan indistintamente "ser" y "estar".

Pero mejor será que nos callemos o vamos a volver loco a Luciano


----------

